# Black Robes and Uniforms



## JWW427 (Sep 22, 2020)

In my research for my novels, I came across this horrifying explanation of why *black* is worn by so many officials, police, judges, and military personnel throughout history. Yes its slimming and goes with anything, but come on...
Ive worn a black tuxedo and t-shirts, but holy cow! Fashion sense aside, this phenomenon rubs me the wrong way.
Thank gosh the Saturn car company went out of business!
No holding back here. This is grim.
I have no agenda here, and I mean no offense to anyone. I love you all.



*Schools, Courts, Churches, and the Cult of Saturn*



> “When you graduate from high school you come out processionally with a *black robe*, which is black for Saffron, the _God_ of the Hebrews, requiring that you wear the square mortarboard on top of your head.
> 
> The square mortarboards are, of course, used by the Freemasons for their plaster, so that is why you wear a square mortarboard when you graduate, ultimately becoming an Alumni. It all has to do with Freemasonry; it all has to do with the control of education in this country.”
> *Jordan Maxwell, “Matrix of Power.” *
> ...


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 22, 2020)

Everyone keeps saying that they can't wait until things get back to normal. But things have never been normal, not with people like these in charge. There is nothing normal about the way this world works.

 Saville is wearing a suit and tie (grown-up attire) in childish prints. I find that very unsettling. I am sure it wasn't unintentional, as everything is symbolism with these people, and they love throwing it in our faces while hiding it at the same time.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 22, 2020)

Broken Agate said:


> Everyone keeps saying that they can't wait until things get back to normal. But things have never been normal, not with people like these in charge. There is nothing normal about the way this world works.
> 
> Saville is wearing a suit and tie (grown-up attire) in childish prints. I find that very unsettling. I am sure it wasn't unintentional, as everything is symbolism with these people, and they love throwing it in our faces while hiding it at the same time.


Yea old world order just like the new world order, anyone notice how all the old garish clothes from the eighties are making a resurgence, stone washed jeans and bright coloured plastic shell suits, almost 100 years ago there was also a silent deadly killer on the loose, it's like the cd is skipping and someone needs to give it a kick.

Black clothing is always representative of death, or the void which we assume is black!

The black son, sonne, the son god, amen ra to dat!


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> In my research for my novels, I came across this horrifying explanation of why *black* is worn by so many officials, police, judges, and military personnel throughout history. Yes its slimming and goes with anything, but come on...
> Ive worn a black tuxedo and t-shirts, but holy cow! Fashion sense aside, this phenomenon rubs me the wrong way.
> Thank gosh the Saturn car company went out of business!
> No holding back here. This is grim.
> ...


Well, there goes that Maxwell dude again.  The square of freemasonry is the same as the t-square that carpenters and masons use. It does not resemble the top of the headdress worn
by graduates.  Saffron is or was a god of the Hebrews?  Where he gets that from I have no clue, and probably he does not either.  He never furnishes his sources that he quotes from.
This part he has right, which proves that, like a broken clock, things are correct at least once during a day: As *Jordan Maxwell* says, “the true meaning of Graduation is _gradual indoctrination_.”
Black is the best color for hiding forensic evidence.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 23, 2020)

Given the extent of all the secrecy, historical lies, religious skullduggery, news media brainwashing, and genocidal horrors of our world, and the new amounts revealed daily, I think Maxwell's body of work remains an important reservoir to draw upon.
No one gets everything correct, but I think he does a damn good job.
After all, where were we 30 years ago when he began to blow a dangerous public whistle?


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 23, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Given the extent of all the secrecy, historical lies, religious skullduggery, news media brainwashing, and genocidal horrors of our world, and the new amounts revealed daily, I think Maxwell's body of work remains an important reservoir to draw upon.
> No one gets everything correct, but I think he does a damn good job.
> After all, where were we 30 years ago when he began to blow a dangerous public whistle?


Ok


----------

